# 04 Touareg runs for about 10 secs and dies???



## TinaQ (Jul 1, 2011)

My 04 Touareg V-6 will start, but will die about 10 seconds after or if I give it gas. I'm pretty sure it's one of the fuel pumps just not sure which one. Anybody familiar with this?


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

*Fuel Pump*

T1s have two pumps underneath the rear bench seats. Passenger side is the Aux pump (which supplies the initial fuel/pressure during start-up and, the Drivers side, which is the main running pump.

From your description, it sure sounds like it's the main pump (drivers side) that failed. The 10 sec start means there is fuel from the aux pump during the initial crank. Not "running" after the crank or if the engine stalls when you press on the accelerator is usually caused by lack of fuel. (I replaced mine after experiencing the same symptoms). 

It could also be the fuel pump relay (which I doubt cause the truck starts for a few seconds), this is located under the front drivers seat - right by the battery box. I might be able to post up a diagram of where it's located if needed.

Have someone with a fuel pressure tester check the pressure from the fuel injection rails. Being a V6, it is completely accessible from the top of the engine. Upper right hand side - a small valve stem cover like thingy. 

Strange as it seems, this problem will not throw any fuel pump related diagnostic errors when checked. Other unrelated/malfunctions like, misfires, bad O² sensor, bad cam timing sensor, etc. tend to show up instead. This throws off most VW mechanics...

There are other options out there to get your truck fixed...make sure that you pick and choose them wisely prior to taking the truck to the dealership.


Good Luck!

Where are you located?


----------



## TinaQ (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I dropped it off with the mechanic yeaterday and he called back today saying it was the drivers side pump.


----------



## TinaQ (Jul 1, 2011)

Swapped out the driver's side pump and we're back on the road!!!


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

TinaQ said:


> Swapped out the driver's side pump and we're back on the road!!!


:thumbup:Good for you!


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

> 04 Touareg runs for about 10 secs and dies???


well, glad you got it worked out because that certainly does not give you much time to get to your destination


----------

